# portfolio review



## VISUAL_WITNESS (Aug 3, 2005)

[artphoto]image.festival[v.02]
bucharest, 25 may - 11 june, 2006

PLEASE DISTRIBUTE

REGISTRATION FOR PORTFOLIO REVIEW HAS BEGUN | 26-28 May 2006

 . you can now register for the portfolio review.

 . the portfolio review is an event where artists will present their
 work to the reviewers (if you will show video or/and new media please
 bring a personal laptop).

 . you have the chance to show your work to important people that can
 promote your work on the contemporary art scene.

 . the portfolio review is an unique opportunity for any artist.

 . portfolio review registrants will be invited to opening festivities,
 exhibition receptions and other activities.

 . in addition to the formal portfolio reviews, there is plenty of time
 for informal networking and meetings with other artists.

 . at the end all reviewers will vote the best participant of the
 edition. The winner will be published in the artphoto magazine.

 . for feedback on last edition please visit
www.artphotofest.com

. please be aware that reservations for the Portfolio Review are limited and the registration could end before the announced deadline. we strongly advice you to register as soon as possible.

 . deadline: 30 September 2005. the registration forms received after this date will be honored in order of arrival, in case there are any vacancies.

 . for details, registration form and reviewers list visit
www.artphotofest.com

 the staff of artphoto image festival:

 . razvan_ion, director
 . eugen radescu, artistic director & president of artphoto asc.
 . andrei iancu, managing director & portfolio review coordinator
 . cristian stan, assistant director
 . alexandra hagiu, organizational coordinator
 . cristina gavrila, pr coordinator
 . dana altman, new york office coordinator
 . teoharie zugravu, festival design


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2005)

This smells strangely of canned meat.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> This smells strangely of canned meat.


I agree...


----------



## VISUAL_WITNESS (Aug 15, 2005)

i beleive you both don't know what is about. i know the last year edition an was amazing. take a look at the feedback in the website and the reviewers list and you will have a different perspective.


----------



## photong (Aug 19, 2005)

Is there anything like this in North America?


----------

